# Zu blöd zum vernetzen



## Sway (21. Mai 2002)

Hi Leutz,
ich habe das Problem, das er nicht verbindet.


Auf beiden rechnern läuft XP (einmal Home und einmal Pro).
-PC hat 2 Netzwerkkarten / TDSL(IP automatisch) + Heimnetzwerk (IP192.168.1.11)
-Notebook hat 1 Netzwerkkarte / Heimnetzwerk (IP 192.168.1.12)
-Kabel für Heimnetzwerk / Gekreutzes
-arbeitsgruppe auf beiden PC´s: Home
-Sub auf beiden PC´s 255.255.255.0


Wenn ich das gekreutze Kabel an die Rechner anschliesse, geht das "rote X" (taskleistensymbol: 2kleine PC´s) weg.

Da ich bei beiden Rechnern alle Festplatten freigegeben hab, gehe ich davon aus, das ich unter "Netzwerkumgebung" die jeweiligen Platten des anderen Sehen kann. Dem ist leider nicht so.

Hab ich in den beschrieben Arbeitsschritten einen Fehler??


Es könnte evtl. sein, das man mir das falsche Kabel gegeben hat. Vielleicht hilft ja die bezeichnung weiter:
YFC FTP ENHANDCED CAT.5 PATCH ISO/IEC 11801  EN 50173 3P VERIFIED FOR GIGABIT ETHERNET - 26AWGx4P Type CM (UL) C (UL) CMH E164469


----------



## Nanaki (21. Mai 2002)

das Kabel ist schon richtig.
Haste schon mal versucht die Computer miteinander anzupingen?


----------



## Sway (21. Mai 2002)

wie denn?


----------



## Nanaki (21. Mai 2002)

du gibts einfach in Start>Ausführen cmd ein so dass du in die MS-Dos Eingabeaufforderung reinkommst und dort gibst du einfach ipconfig ein so dass du deine eigene ip herausbekommst. Mit dem anderen Computer gehst du auch in die eingabeaufforderung und gibst dort ping und dann mit leer die ip des anderen computers ein.


----------



## Sway (21. Mai 2002)

Also, wenn ich anpingen will, sagt der mir was von Zeitüberschreitung.


Muss etwas in den Feldern " DNS Serveradresse" ? Oder Standartgateway?


----------



## Spacemonkey (21. Mai 2002)

Ich denke mal es wäre am Besten, wenn du mal alle deine Einstellungen fürs Netzwerk schreiben würdest!

Das kleine rote Kreuz bedeutet ja nur, dass ein Kabel in der Karte steckt, nicht aber dass es eine funktionierende Verbindung gibt.


----------



## Nanaki (22. Mai 2002)

du hast doch dsl. Dabei verwendest du doch bestimmt eine dsl Router. Ist da jeder Computer angeschlossen? oder wie hast du dass alles vernetzt?


----------



## Sway (22. Mai 2002)

So, ich hab mir nen Router eben vor 20min gekauft. Bisher habe ich nur das gekreuzte Patchkabel gehabt. Mir Router geht alles. Komisch... ich vermute ein Kabelbruch oder ähnliches.


----------



## DeMuX (23. Mai 2002)

hi,

du wirst keinen kabelbruch haben, da du beim router nur patchkabel hernehmen darfst, außer beim uplinkport (falls du einen hast). der uplinkport ist einfach nur gekreuzt.

wenn du wissen willst, wie du beide pcs ins internet bringst und gleichzeitig ein funktionierendes netzwerk haben willst. antworte einfach. ich helf dir dann.

bye bye


----------



## Sway (23. Mai 2002)

Was ich bisher getan hab war 100%ig richtig. Bis auf eine sache, die ich dummerweise völlig außer acht gelassen hab. Die verfluchte Firewall 

Wer nicht auf das nahe liegendste kommt... bohhh, muss das ein Scheunentor vor meinem Kopf gewesen sein.

Trotzdem thanx & Sorry


----------



## DeMuX (23. Mai 2002)

hast du probleme mit der firewall?


----------



## Sway (23. Mai 2002)

nicht mehr. Hatte die sicherheitseinstellungen zu hoch gehabt. So konnte nichmal ein netzwerk aufgemacht werden. Aber mit dem Router hab ich ja nu nr hardwarefirewall drin


----------

